# Questnet ??



## scirocco (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe heute eine Rechnung über 43,09 Euro von den Anwälten A. W. T. bekommen,mit der ich leider gar nichts anzufangen weiss.
Angeblich habe ich eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung einer Mehrwertrufnummer vorgenommen über 167 Sekunden am 06.01.2006 über die Rufnummer 090051180909 mit einem Nettoumsatz von 4,77 Euro,der über die Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom erfolgt ist.
Ich habe natürlich keine Rechnung mehr vom Januar liegen,aber ist es nicht so,das diese 4,77 Euro von mir dann schon gezahlt wurden über die Telekom?
Und sehr witzig ist noch,das der Betrag auf dem Überweisungsträger überhaupt nicht mit dem übereinstimmt,was die aufgelistet haben:

Kostennote:
1,0 Geschäftsgebühren    25 Euro
Auslagen gemäss Nr.***** 4,75 Euro
16% Mwst      4,76
Macht in der Summe 34,51  plus die angeblichen 4,77 Euro Umsatz,dann komme ich auf 39,28 Euro und nicht 43,09 Euro.

Also ich hab echt keine Ahnung,wie ich mich in dem Fall hier verhalten soll,weil ich mir auch keiner Schuld bewusst bin und auch nie etwas mit dieser [.....] Firma zu tun hatte.
Wenn jemand einen Rat hat,immer her damit 

_Namen und Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Mahlzeit,

ich komme auf 40,04Eur. Aber das nur nebenbei.

Kann das sein, das deine Telekomrechnung einmal zurückgegangen ist von Deiner Bank mangels Deckung? In dem Fall mahnt die Telekom nämlich nur ihren Betrag an.

Ich würde mal nachfragen, welche Dienstleitung Du in Anspruch genommen haben sollst und dann widersprechen, wenn nicht. Ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis natürlich auch.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung. Ausserdem ist es nicht klug, die Rechnungen nicht aufzuheben.

Gruß Marco


----------



## scirocco (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*

 Hast Recht,hab die 16% Mwst. nicht dazugerechnet:wall: 
Trotz alledem komme ich nicht auf diesen Betrag von 43,09 Euronen,ist doch schon merkwürdig,aber egal.
Ich werde mich mal bei der Telekom erkundigen,ob noch eine Möglichkeit besteht,an alte Rechnungen ´ranzukommen,mal sehen,was die sagen.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*



			
				scirocco schrieb:
			
		

> ...am 06.01.2006 über die Rufnummer 090051180909...


Wenn du schon bei der Telekom anfragst, dann kannst du dich auch gleich bei der QuestNet nach dem Inhalt erkundigen. Die QuestNet selbst ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht der Inhalteanbieter sondern stellt nur die Nummer zur Verfügung. Anfragen in Grasbrunn werden zwar manchmal etwas mühsam beantwortet aber wenn, dann teilt man dir auch mit, wer der Nutzer der Nummer ist. Die selbe Antwort sollte dir auch das Inkassounternehmen liefern können.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Bitte mal Email unter [...]. Mir gings genauso und ich geh dagegen vor.

Gruss

U.Eckert

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*

hallo zusammen, 

hab keine lösungsvorschläge zur hand. wollte nur sagen daß bei mir der fall ähnlich liegt, somit bescheid geben daß ihr nicht allein seid und damit die hoffnung schüren, dass möglicherweise doch etwas faul im staate dänemark ist.
mein anruf soll angeblich am 8.1. erfolgt sein, dauerte 84 sek und kostete 2,24€. die nr. lautete: 09001588688 und läuft irgendwie unter QuestNet. die neuerliche rechnung kam ebenfalls von A. W. T. und beträgt jetzt 40,08 €. unsere telekomrechnung wurde tatsächlich erst nach erster mahnung bezahlt. würde erklären wieso das geld nicht über die telekom an die firma kam. wir sind aber immer noch am forschen, welche dienstleistung das gewesen sein soll. außerdem ist es recht heftig, daß nie eine mahnung kam mit separatem überweisungsbeleg dass man eine chance bekommen hätte nach einem monat oder sechs wochen die rechnung begleichen können. und plötzlich nach einem halben jahr so etwas.


viel erfolg bei der problemlösung. sobald ich etwas hilfreiches beisteuern kann, meld ich mich nochmal.

bye

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Bin sehr erfreut von euch zu hören, endlich Mitstreiter! Ich sitzt hier auch gerade mit einer Rechnung von den besagten  Anwälten A. W. T. wegen einer Questnet-Rechnung aus dem März mit 46,11 €. Hab die Mehrwertnummer damals für ne Mitfahrgelegenheit gebraucht, kam aber nix bei rum. Tut aber nix zur Sache. 
Mein Fall ist ähnlich wie von Sirocco: es ist gut möglich, dass wir erst nach erster Mahnung bezahlt haben, aber nicht nur den Telekom-Mahnbetrag sondern auch alle anderen Anbieter (Billignummren...). Ich hab gestern bei der Telekom angerufen und die haben mir bestätigt, dass alle März-Rechnungen ordnungsgemäß beglichen wurden. Die Servicedame konnte mir das nur nicht schriftlich geben, dazu ist sie nicht autorisiert, und hats weitergeleitet. Bin mal gespannt ob da was kommt. Dann hätte man ja was in der Hand, oder? 

Ich bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Wenn Du, U.Eckert, schon dagegen vorgehst sollten wir vielleicht mal in Kontakt treten. 
Das man gleich eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 25 € aufgedrückt kriegt find ich auch ganzschön unverschämt, scheint aber üblich zu sein. Was  aber auf jeden Fall nicht rechtens sein kann ist die Tatsache, dass Questnet das Geld ja vermutlich schon Abgebucht hat. 

Ich werd mal sehen, ob ich meine Adresse hier irgendwo hinterlegen kann. Grüße, M.


----------



## mVg (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*

So, jetzt bin ich regestriert  und freu mich über Nachrichten von Euch, vieleicht können wir da ja ausrichten. Ich werd jetzt erstmal eine schriftliche Beschwerde zu den Anwälten schicken. 
Alles Gute, M.


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*



			
				mVg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd jetzt erstmal eine schriftliche Beschwerde zu den Anwälten schicken.


Die Anwälte sind aber keine Beschwerdestelle. Die wollen Geld von dir und du kannst der Forderung widersprechen, begründet oder auch nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Meinst du nicht, sie müssen dann zumindet von weiteren Bearbeitungsgebühren absehen, bis sich das geklährt hat? Oder hast du eine bessere Idee?


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hast du eine bessere Idee?


Du willst doch sicher erstmal wissen, warum und für welchen Dienst du bezahlen sollst, oder? Schau noch mal etwas zurück, > HIER <.

Zum Thema Inkassokosten kannst du dich z. B. > HIER < informieren. Die Forderung wurde bislang nicht bezahlt und dem Forderungssteller liegt kein Widerspruch vor. Da somit kein Bestreiten vorliegt, ist es mEn opportun, ein Inkassounternehmen mit der Beitreibung zu beauftragen. Allerdings vermisse ich nach der T-Com-Rechnung erst noch eine Zahlungserinnerung, ohne Mehrkosten.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*

ola, 

hab mein problem (telefonat vom 8.1. über 2,24€)gelöst. war bei uns im t-punkt. die haben mir gesagt, wenn man trotz mahnung die originalrechnung +1€ bezahlt, bekommen die drittanbieter trotzdem ihr geld. 
hab ich also an die anwälte mail geschrieben mit ebendieser aussage und dem verweis darauf, daß wir tatsächlich originalrechnung bezahlt haben (ohne den euro). außerdem wollte ich wissen, welche dienstleistung es gewesen sein soll, weil sich niemand in unserer wg darauf entsinnen kann jemals eine 0900 nummer angerufen zu haben und wir gern würden wissen wollen für was wir eigentlich bezahlen. nicht mal eine stunde später hatte ich von denen zwei mails, eine standartantwort die sagte bitte nicht wieder zu schreiben weil das die bearbeitung verzögern würde + kontodaten wohin die zahlungen zu erfolgen hätten.
die andere mail besagte, es sei ein versehen ihrerseits gewesen. es sei etwas übersehen worden und der fall sei damit erledigt. 
wollten nicht mal den beweis dafür sehen, sprich kontoauszug aus dem übereinstimmung mit telekomrechnung hervorgeht. fand es ebenfalls erstaunlich dass es ihnen innerhalb so kurzer zeit klar ist, dass alles in ordnung. da haben sie ein halbes jahr lang zeit eine rechnung zu erstellen und alles zu prüfen um dann in eine stunde herauszufinden, daß die rechnung unberechtigt ist.

und eins noch: auch bei uns war die rechnung nicht korrekt.
wenn man von dem geforderten betrag die geschäftsgebühr von 25,00€ abzieht, ebenso wie die auslagen 4,75€ und 4,76€ Mwst, sollte zuletzt der anrufsbetrag übrig bleiben. in unserem fall 2,24€. tatsächlich ist der restbetrag bei uns kanpp 6,00€. hab keine ahnung, ob mein eine solche rechnung bezahlen muß die nicht eindeutig nachvollziehbar ist.

ich hoffe ich konnte euch irgendwie behilflich sein und wünsch euch, daß ihr eure jeweiligen prbleme auch gelöst bekommt. schönes wochenende.

bye


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ....die andere mail besagte, es sei ein versehen ihrerseits gewesen. es sei etwas übersehen worden und der fall sei damit erledigt.


...auf jeden Fall die Nachricht ausdrucken und gut aufheben. Bei so einem Laden ist es nicht abwägig, ob die nicht doch nochmal irgendwie auf den Fall zurück kommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*

wie schön wenn man merkt, dass man nicht alleine steht in einer solchen sache - und was für merkwürdige geschäftspraktiken offenbar hinter diesem 'questnet'  stehen ...  da wir ein 5-personen-haushalt sind, dachte ich zunächst an eine nicht nachvollziehbare 'telefonie' ...    ich werde jetzt  bei der kanzlei AWT  widerspruch einlegen und den nachweis bringen, dass wir die Telekom-Rechnung komplett bezahlt haben  ... ich melde mich wieder und berichte über den fortgang der geschichte.
b.


----------



## Unregistriert Thomas (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Bei mir hieß der Anbieter: mcn tele.com AG
ansonsten die gleiche nummer, der gleiche Vorgang. 
Angeblich sei hier am 27.09.  drei Mal  telefoniert worden:
0.57 sek. zu 1,6035 €
1,23 sek. zu 3,2069 €
1,27 sek. zu 3,2069 €

Ich habe  beim meinem Telefonanbieter Widerspruch gegen die Bezahlung eingelegt, bevor nicht der Empfänger und der tatsächliche Anspruch geklärt ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Questnet ??*

mcn und questnet sind nahe beeinander, aber nicht eins. Erzähl mir mal mehr davon... und zwar als "registrierter Thomas" via PN...

http://www.mcn-tele.com/00_02.html


----------



## chymian (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*

hallo leute,
heute, ca. 1 jahr nach beginn der diskussion hat's auch meine freundin erwischt. was habt ihr denn noch rausgefunden, bzw. wie seit ihr mit den [ edit] ? von AWT und questnet weitergekommen.
wofür ist die 0900 1588688? 

grus
chymian


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*



chymian schrieb:


> wofür ist die 0900 1588688?


Das fragen sich andere auch
Die Antwort gibt Dir Questnet(.de)
0800-20010 700


----------



## Immo (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Questnet, Dialer?  da war doch mal was ...

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48945


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Da hst Du aber tief in der Vergangenheit gekrämert. Damals wurden ja nicht nur die angeblich von einem angeblich nicht näher bestimmten Bösewicht manipulierten Dialer(nummern) zurückgezogen...
"Wir machen nicht nur Dialer, wir haben auch seriöse Kunden"


----------



## Immo (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*

wußte gar nicht, dass im Forum derartig hemmunglos Werbung betrieben werden darf..
na ja, ernst genommen hat es sicher niemand...

Trommelwirbel: 


qn schrieb:


> Die QuestNet GmbH ist ein seriöser, am Markt etablierter Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten und Servicenummern. Das Unternehmen bietet ein Optimum an Transparenz im Zahlungsverkehr, informiert seine Kunden korrekt über die finanziellen Folgen der Angebotsnutzung und handelt in jeder Hinsicht rechtskonform. Service, Beratung und Kundenzufriedenheit sowie die Entwicklung von kundenorientierten Produkten und Angeboten sind fester Bestandteil der Unternehmensphilosophie. Das Unternehmen handelt gemäß dem so genannten Verhaltenskodex der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V. und hält die neuen Mehrwertdienste-Gesetze vom Sommer 2003, die Vorschriften des BGB, des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG), des Teledienstegesetzes (TDG), sowie der Teledienste-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV) selbstverständlich ein. Sämtliche Dialer-Angebote der QuestNet GmbH sind bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) registriert. Darüber hinaus arbeitet die QuestNet GmbH eng mit den Behörden wie zum Beispiel der Polizei zusammen, unter anderem, um Verfahrensweisen abzukürzen.



da kräuseln  sich ja die Zehennägel...


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Tschuldigung Immo, da ich dich nicht vor der Inszenierung um dein Einverständnis ersucht hatte. Aber immerhin konnten nach der Beruhigung der Meute die Behörden entlastet an die Sache ran gehen  - ob´s was gebracht hat, kann ich (hier) nicht sagen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Sorry, Reducal, aber zum Thema Questnet / Consul Info und BnetzA kann ich nichts sagen, ohne dass mir das ganz ganz große Kotzen kommt. Das dürfte eines der wenigen Themen sein, wo sich unserer beider Auffassungen über die Effektivität von diesem und jenem im Abstand von Lichtjahren bewegen...
Das Thema ist ein Klassiker der ganzen Dialer- und Mehrwertmalaise, v.a. des Themas seriös ist seriös ist seriös...
Pfui!
(ist natürlich auch "cicojores" gaaanz spezielles Thema...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=38098&highlight=vizekonsul#post38098 )


----------



## Immo (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*



Reducal schrieb:


> Tschuldigung Immo, da ich dich nicht vor der Inszenierung um dein Einverständnis ersucht hatte.


Welch Laus ist dir denn heute Nacht über die Leber gelaufen? An dich hatte ich am wenigsten  gedacht.


----------



## Tigger (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Ist es eigentlich möglich, dass es Stul bestimmter unseriöser Inkassounternehmen ist, "aus Versehen" drastische Mahnungen zu verfassen? Mich hats auch erwischt, auch besagte Questnet 0900 Nr. die ich sogar laut meines Telefonanbieters definitiv NICHT gewählt habe!

Wäre doch ein gutes Geschäft: Wer aus Angst bezahlt beschwert sich nachher nicht, die anderen werfen die Schreiben vielleicht weg...aber kaum wer würde Anzeige erstatten...und wenn, dann wäre es halt besagtes "Versehen" und natürlich kein Betrug.

Ist das Eurer Meinung nach nicht auch eine Möglichkeit? Als Spammail hab kriegt man ja sowas auch mitunter. Oder bin ich paranoid?


----------



## Heiko (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Mahnungen mit Schilderungen drastischer möglicher Folgen des Nichtzahlens sind kein Versehen, sondern Absicht. Und - soweit es die Schilderung von tatsächlichen Folgen betrifft - wohl auch legal.


----------



## Schnuppe (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Dachte ich mir das doch, daß wir kein Einzelfall sind und da System dahinter steckt.

Mein Sohn hat am 20. 12 2007 auch so ein nettes Schreiben bekommen, bei dem aus 3 Euro plötzlich 40 wurden. Das Ganze gleich mit Zahlungsfrist 30.12., macht gerade mal 4 Arbeitstage an denen man was tun kann.
Eine neue Masche um Geld aus den Leuten zu holen, da bin ich ganz sicher. Jeder Andere würde sein ausstehendes Geld früher fordern und wäre das alles legal, dann käme ein höfliches Schreiben mit einer Erinnerung, von mir aus mit 5 Euro Mahnkosten. Aber nein, man wartet schön lange und rechnet damit, daß man sich vorkommt wie ein Schlamper weil man was übersehen hat und reumütig schnell zahlt.

Wir haben erstmal Widerspruch eingelegt, schließlich hat die T-Com ja die Rechnungen alle abgebucht und wenn nicht, dann sind die schuld und nicht wir.
Aber es ist ja einfacher dem kleinen Mann das Inkasso auf den Hals zu hetzen. Und leider sind viele dermaßen erschrocken, daß sie zahlen anstatt sich zu wehren.
Auf jeden Fall haben wir jetzt die Faxen dicke, denn einmal im Jahr muss man sich mit der Telekom rumschlagen weil sie irgendwas verbockt haben (ich erspare euch die ganzen Geschichten, kennt ja jeder), ja was ich sagen will, es gibt auch noch andere Anbieter zu denen man wechseln kann und das werden wir tun.

Ich frage mich ob die Questnet, die mcn-tele.com und die Telekom unter einer Decke stecken? Dies ist keine Behauptung, nur ein Gedanke von mir und Gedanken sind ja frei :tongue:

Möchte zu gerne wissen, wieviele Leute ebenfalls vor Weihnachten solch nette Post bekamen.


----------



## Franziska (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*



Schnuppe schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob die Questnet, die mcn-tele.com und die Telekom unter einer Decke stecken? Dies ist keine Behauptung, nur ein Gedanke von mir und Gedanken sind ja frei :tongue:


da brauchst Du doch nur in das Impressum Questnet schaun.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Questnet ??*

[editiert aus gegebenem Anlass]
[google Dich schlau oder kauf mein frühestens 2011 erscheinendes Buch "The Web - *** Strukturen und *** **ät im Internet"  ]

die Decke?
Da fühlen sich auch andere wohl
Warme Decken hält offenbar bereit: Privattax Consultancy N.V.


Franziska schrieb:


> da brauchst Du doch nur in das Impressum Questnet schaun.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Hallo liebes Forum.

Wir haben auch besagtes schreiben bekommen.
Das interessante:

Auf der Telefonrechnung alles bestens,
Dann Rechnung von mcn-tele.com über rund 4 Euro.
Jetzt inkassoschreiben von und über questnet.
Dort steht auch das wir diesen Dienst über die telekom genutzt hatten, obwohl wir zufriedener versatel Kunde mit 0900 Sperre sind.

Wie sollte ich handeln?

Danke aus Hamburg!


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Wie auch? Der letzte Beitrag vor deinem war von 200*7*! Wenn ihr eine 0900er Sperre habt, dann kann es a gut sein, dass die Sperre zur Anrufzeit noch nicht eingerichtet war, auch mal verloren ging oder eine andere Servicenummern-Gasse angewählt wurde. Questnet bedient die ganze Bandbreite der Mehrwertnummern, insbesondere auch die der 0180er.


----------



## wolle01 (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Questnet ??*

*Bin neu im Forum und brauche Rat.*

Habe heute von einem Inkasso-Büro aus Lindau eine Rechnung bekommen.
Forederungen nach dem gleichen Schema wie bereits hier erwähnt wurde.

Da die vorherigen Beiträge in diesem Forum bereits 2 Jahre zurück liegen möchte ich von Euch Wissen, ob Erfahrungswerte bezüglich Abwehr der Forderung bekannt sind.

Danke für konstruktive Vorschläge.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: Questnet ??*



wolle01 schrieb:


> *...*möchte ich von Euch Wissen, ob Erfahrungswerte bezüglich Abwehr der Forderung bekannt sind.


Das ist wie mit allen Forderungen - wer sie aufstellt, muss beweisen können, dass sie zu recht erhoben werden. Konstruktive Verfahrenshinweise können hier nicht getroffen werden, da das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre. Eine Analyse des Falls ist aber durchaus möglich, musst nur mal genauer schreiben, um welche Forderung es für was geht! Insbesondere die art des Mehrwertdienstes (z. B. die gegenständliche Rufnummer) ist dabei von Bedeutung.


----------



## wolle01 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Ich zietiere aus dem Schreiben des Inkasso-Büros:

"Die Abrechnung erfolgte über die Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG. Den fälligen Rechnungsbetrag haben Sie bis dato nicht geleistet."

Das Schreiben des Inkassobüros ist datiert am 15.06.09

Ich soll am 04.03.09 um 11.37 Uhr die Servicenummer 9001011333 benutzt haben.
Die Nummer ist mir unbekannt.

Die Forderung des Inkassobüro belaufen sich nun auf 47,95 Euro
9,95 Euro Gegenstandswert, 20,- Bearbeitungsgebühr und 17,85 Inkassokosten.

Wie gesagt ich kenne diese Rufnummer nicht.
Wenn die Rechnungslegung über die Telekom erfolgte, bleibt die Frage: Wearum hat diese die Rechnung nicht bezahlt.

Fragen über Fragen - aber keine Antwort.

Grüße aus Unterfranken


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: Questnet ??*

Das ist ja diese Geschichte, bei der ich mich vor Lachen fast verschluckt habe, als ich sie gehört habe...

Questnet, einst Dialerklitsche, hat hier nämlich unter anderem diesen netten Kunden


> Antivir Support Telefon. 09001011333



So ist das halt: Tausende von Dialern hat Antivir immer brav erkannt, da darf man ja wohl mal Kunde von Questnet werden. Schnee von gestern...

Ex-GF M*C* ("wir machen nicht nur Dialer, sondern auch seriöse Sachen") war ja hier sogar Forenmitglied
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ellungnahme-questnet-gmbh-090090001090-a.html

zurück zur Sache: Kuck hier mal


Reducal schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der 09001011333 habe ich schon öfter erlebt. Nur leider wurde in allen mir bekannten Fällen die Nummer tatsächlich angerufen (gem. nachgereichtem EVN) und vor dem Verbindungsaufbau kommt auch stets sie vorgeschriebene Preisansage.


Die entscheidende Frage ist wirklich, warum das nicht mit der Telekomrechnung gezahlt wurde. Da stimmt doch 'was nicht... Wurde seitens der Gegenseite der falsche Textbaustein verwendet???

---

PS: Ich finde jedoch nirgends einen Hinweis, dass diese (oder andere Questnet-)0900 *aktuell* von Avira genutzt wird. In diesem Fall würde ich nämlich von der weiteren Verwendung des Programmes absehen.


----------

